# Styrene can be your friend



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well thank Slotto for more inspiration. A Tudor










Hey Slotto what 'cha think?









A little blurry but once you cut it's hard to backup










Hmmm what do we have here?










Windows via Mr Dremmil










Oh Now we see what thats about


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Styrene can be your friend...

Well I see it is your friend now CTSV. 

Very nice lines & to think this all came from flat styrene stock. Kewl Beans!

Bob...have a new friend now...zilla


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

very cool bro! Glad I could get the old juices flowin' for ya!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hot dang!!! And then there were two!! I like 'em both!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm calling this one not done but cooked.

She's a mean leanin slow running machine. I'm kind of happy with the grille idea I just need to make a few more so I get better at them.









I tried real hard to make the back end as smooth around as possible. I wanted to make the black pinstripe thinner but just don't have the skillz yet.












Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice work Dave!!!

I once knew a girl named Styrene.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Love the radiator idea. What thickness styrene are you using? Is the glue you are using working out OK? Doing any decals fot your creations? Remember this?


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I dated an Eileen once. One of her legs was shorter than the other.
baa-daa-taa


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

My brothers name is Bob. When he go's for a swim he just kind of floats about.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I was kind of unsure which way this one would go. I struggled for a bit. Then like a brick wall it hit me.

Make a radiator shell and add a grill to it.









Cut a hole in the interior to match the curve of the rear body and extend the front axle out and mount the rad & grill to that.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I see where this is going bud. :thumbsup: 

I bet you could build yourself a battery powered car and drive it to and from work out of this stuff!!!! :freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I see where this is going bud. :thumbsup:
> 
> I bet you could build yourself a battery powered car and drive it to and from work out of this stuff!!!! :freak:


Or drive it to HOOTERS! 

aWeSuM build up so far CTSV!

Bob...Bam, Ouch, Keep Brick Wall building Dude...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amazing milling work!! I'm watching and waiting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

CTSV OWNER said:


>


That's some cool air flow to that engine!!! Like the grill mesh...RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

These cool little cars just keep getting cooler.It kind of reminds me of a song like, OOOH come on styrene, you know what I mean,you mean everything..... Way to go Dave!
>Tom<


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I'll use that rad shell on another car. It's just wrong for this.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Didja try turning it horizontal...? Like the nose of the original T-jet indy racer


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

lots of room for a BIG FAT hairy engine! nice bro.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well this is C Cab #15









I'm kind of liking this one









Dave


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

YELLOW!!!! Better hide that one or someone might be all over that like hair on a gorilla.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Super Coupe said:


> YELLOW!!!! Better hide that one or someone might be all over that like hair on a gorilla.
> >Tom<


You mean Hairy Hilltop? 

Nice #15...you are on a mission! Love it...And they call him Mellow Yellw

Have you thought about painting one white with some black "MILK" decals on it?

Bob...GOT MILK...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He he he he...... Got milk????



















I was planning on using these for my milk truck, but by all means knock yourself out.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great color choice bud!!! Glad to see someone else with good taste!!! Just look at all that advertising space. Maybe a red, black, & white Champion Spark Plug logo, jus sayn...RM

http://www.motocross.com/imgs/brands/Champion-Logo.jpg


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like it needs a nice pair of MoonEyes.
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Or a DHL


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well this one is going to need some decals to hide the blems. But it turned out pretty cool. 










At first I painted the yellow over the grey primer. But it ended up not as brilliant yellow as I had hoped. So I did a base coat of white, then put my spray bomb yellow over that. It came out much better.









Not sure how much engine room is here but one can always widdle the front hood area away some.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy triple compound curves Batman!!!! Between you and slotto, my head is spinning!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like that Banana oughta peel.....Way to go 
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

We all like em curvy!!!:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Good going on the repaint with the white base coat...looks "Fantastic"-"0" CTSV dUDE! 

This has a unique style all of it's own. Did you design 50 & 60s car body styles for a living back in the day? CL BeAnS...

Bob...another styrene fun machine...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

And here is my next build.

Well it's wayyyyy offff the wall......

But if you have cars you need to have a driver.


So without further adew my next build.


















Ahhh well it appears as thought the camera lense is mightier than the toothpick









I am very happy with this lil bugger he was tough to make and turned out great


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha Gumby


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wow you made your own little guy...Kewl!*



clemedc said:


> Haha Gumby


CTSV your gumby is great...hahahhaahaha...Love it!!

Bob...Go Gumby Go...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aaaaaaaahhhahahahahahaha!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Okay.. Where's Pokey?? :lol:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhahahahahahaha!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Okay.. Where's Pokey?? :lol:


Damn, I got treed. 

But, if you have Gumby and Pokey you will also need the Block Heads.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Too funny. Make the next driver look like Eddie Murphy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL!!! 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

22tall said:


> Too funny. Make the next driver look like Eddie Murphy.



I'm Gumby Damn It!!!


I want some of what your smoking there Dave!!! Super Cool Gumby!! :freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang... I'm gonna have to hire ....



















































Mr. Bill !











*Ohh Noooo !!!!!*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sorry for the Mr. Bill Hi-Jack CTSV OWNER...*

Hey Mr. Bill can you hold this piece of Plastistruct so, I can cut it with my Dremel tool?

I don't think that is such a good idea Mr. Hands










Ooooops sorry Mr. Bill I nicked you just a bit and your bleeding. 

We better rinse that off in some clean decal water.

OOH NOOO!!!










Hey Mr.Bill I got you a new pet. A Rare Flying Taradactile

I think he likes you. He mentioned something about having you over to his place for lunch.

OOH NOOO!!!!










Look it's Rat Fink with his Hot Rod and he wants to take you for a ride Mr. Bill

I don't want to go for a ride!!

It's a one seater so, you are going to have to sit on the hood

LOOK OUT SPOT!!

*SPLAT* (SPOT GETS RUN OVER)*THUD, THUD,THUD*

There goes Mr. Bills Dog...










OOH NOOO!!!!!

CSTV your Gumby is classic and Plymouth71 made me do it (not really but, that takes the blame off of me...doh)

Bob...Gotta love classic figures...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Lmao!!!! 

R:lol:lls


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LMAO!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

See what ya started CTVS and P71!!!  RM


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'm Gumby Damn It!!!


Why is it, that's the first thing that pops into my head when ever I see Gumby in ANY form?? 
Jeez.....and he wasn't even painted yet!! ( Yes, I actually said it out loud!! )


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's a dirty job but somebodys gotta do it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Excellent funny stuff here. Thanks for the laughs, and it takes alot to make me laugh.










I also enjoy a sneak peak at whats on your work bench.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Why is it, that's the first thing that pops into my head when ever I see Gumby in ANY form??
> Jeez.....and he wasn't even painted yet!! ( Yes, I actually said it out loud!! )



I am soooo right there bud!!!!!

Eddie with that pissed off green face!!lmao!!!! And cigar!!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Its getting more & more bizarre but I like it !! Maybe I can build "Sluggo's Taxi " LOL !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

A least I'm not Gumby DAMMIT!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Doesn't anyone recognise Leon Spinks? Heavyweight champ. Beat Ali. Leon Spynx. Get it? Anyway it just shows an easy way to do a Murphy Gumby. Oh well, back to my 45s and 19" black and white tv. Beauty, Perry Mason is on. Wonder who will win?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL 22!!! I honestly didn't recognize him!!  Now I get it! :lol:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey they look familiar. Nice colors too. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Had two sittiing around for over a year. The third one I whipped togeather in the last three days. 

Tonight I watched Two Lane Blacktop while building the three grills. I even primed and painted them on the same day. Guess I was in a building mood.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

22, I thought it was Michael Strahan at first hahaha.

ct, Love the C's - reminds me of the Hot Wheels Paddy Wagon from back in the day
You gotta do a flat black one :thumbsup:
Your Gumby is AWESOME


----------

